

Ask HN: What are some companies that do "presentation interviews" - freework

Instead of doing a standard 45 minute interview, have the candidate give a 45 minute technical presentation to the team?<p>A startup I worked for a few years ago did this, and it was awesome. From looking around careers.stackoverflow.com and other popular job sites, this technique is not as popular as I would have hoped. Does anyone know of a company (startup or not) that utilizes this interview method?
======
ovechtrick
rapgenius.com does

~~~
freework
Yeah I wrote them a long letter asking to present to their team about 2 weeks
ago but never got a response. Real bummer.

~~~
genwin
Try again with a short one-paragraph letter.

